# Engraving acrylics



## ramaroodle (Jan 7, 2023)

I just realized that I don't have a technique/method for engraving a name on an acrylic pen.  Does anybody have a process they use?

Thanks in advance.

Andy


----------



## Roly (Jan 7, 2023)

I have coloured the space to be engrarved with black texta which then gets rubbed off after engraving


----------



## Fuzzy63 (Jan 7, 2023)

I engrave on the blank then spray paint what ever color you want the letters to be. Then return the black to the lathe and wet sand starting with 1500 hundred grit and continue to 12000 to remove the over spray on the rest of blank. This is the process that I use and always has worked for me.
Gary


----------



## ramaroodle (Jan 7, 2023)

Fuzzy63 said:


> I engrave on the blank then spray paint what ever color you want the letters to be. Then return the black to the lathe and wet sand starting with 1500 hundred grit and continue to 12000 to remove the over spray on the rest of blank. This is the process that I use and always has worked for me.
> Gary


That’s what I’m thinking. Maybe use Rub-n-buff and let it cure overnight.


----------



## thewishman (Jan 7, 2023)

I wipe acrylic paint into the engraving and then wipe off the extra.


----------

